# Weather Up Date For Saskatoon



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

just got the up dated weather forecast for overnight -52 c with the wind chill







saskatoon winters here.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

You can keep it ...


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Feel so sorry for you.... woke up to 8c this morning in Palm Springs


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

CdnOutback said:


> Feel so sorry for you.... woke up to 8c this morning in Palm Springs


You better be careful, Len. You could get hurt making comments like that!


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Just got back from St. Lucia where the night time temps got down to a bone chilling 25c, with daytime temps at around 30c. Sorry.


----------

